# Not eating Food



## Jo77 (7 mo ago)

Hi. Our 16 week old Cockapoo has been on Harrington’s dry Puppy food since he was with the breeder and we carried this on. He has not been eating all his meals but when he is at my parents during the day will eat his food. 
Any ideas?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Is he eating some of the food just not all of it? Are you leaving it down for him to graze on? What is his weight like and is he generally well? Is it just last few days when its warm?

Assuming he is well, weight is good and he is eating some of most of his meals I would just be feeding meals, using his kibble for training and not leaving food down for him during the day.

If he is really struggling you could try switching to a wet food instead but that is a whole new minefield.


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Could also be the heat. Stanley struggles with food when he's hot.
We're on a mix of royal canin cocker food and also occasionally bakers beef and veg.
I know you're not supposed to mix but he gets bored with the same thing every day.


----------

